# SD Card not an option on 2021 Tiguan-SE



## geraldy (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Buy an fm transmiter-bt dongle with card reader

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

If it has a usb port, you can always plug in one of those nano usb drive (look for sandisk ultra fit) and call it a day


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


The ones in the glove box were removed?
How about a music jack plug?
You can also load the music on a micro sd card, stick it in your phone and blue tooth it. Then you always have your music with and can blue tooth it To other devices like portable speakers also, have one in my shop. Beauty is, when you switch phones, you just pop it out and put it in new phone.


----------



## Acsom (Dec 29, 2019)

I use an old iPhone through the USB port. Not 256G, but 64G is a lot of music nonetheless.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I had the same issue with mine. When I bought my 2021 I was upset that there was no CD because I don't like to stream from my phone and the dealer had no idea where the SD card slot went. You have two USB-C ports that will accept a thumb drive although I had to buy an adapter for USB-A. Just copy your albums to a thumb drive and plug it in.Then press your Media button and select the input.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

It is an annoyance for sure! It's always staring me in the face too because they removed the SD card option but they left the slots in the glovebox without any electronics behind them.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

robkatz said:


> It is an annoyance for sure! It's always staring me in the face too because they removed the SD card option but they left the slots in the glovebox without any electronics behind them.
> View attachment 71139
> View attachment 71139


I curious... without the SD card slots, where are the GPS maps stored? Are they now on the internal memory of the MIB? That would mean updating them would be via USB cable to a computer? Seems oddly complicated, and a step backwards. I doubt an “over the air” update would be the method... it’s a lot of data to do that method.

...yea, I realize Google maps, Wayze, Apple maps are all superior and more common anyway but as I said, I’m curious.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

DoC0427 said:


> I curious... without the SD card slots, where are the GPS maps stored? Are they now on the internal memory of the MIB? That would mean updating them would be via USB cable to a computer? Seems oddly complicated, and a step backwards. I doubt an “over the air” update would be the method... it’s a lot of data to do that method.
> 
> ...yea, I realize Google maps, Wayze, Apple maps are all superior and more common anyway but as I said, I’m curious.
> 
> ...


My Tiguan SE R Line doesn't have GPS Navigation. Android Auto gives me wireless Bluetooth access to Google Maps and Waze. The stock head unit get's updates over the air via the cellular network the car has built into it.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

robkatz said:


> My Tiguan SE R Line doesn't have GPS Navigation. Android Auto gives me wireless Bluetooth access to Google Maps and Waze. The stock head unit get's updates over the air via the cellular network the car has built into it.


Hmmmm... in Canada VW doesn’t support CarNet so the over-the-air method wouldn’t work here (buttons and comm module aren’t even in the car either). I wonder if a 2021 model with navigation might have the SD card slots?

...will have to wait for an owner of one to show up here I guess to find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe a USB card reader?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

robkatz said:


> It is an annoyance for sure! It's always staring me in the face too because they removed the SD card option but they left the slots in the glovebox without any electronics behind them.
> View attachment 71139
> View attachment 71139


I don't think those 2 slots on the left are for SD cards. my 2019 has them as well, but the SD card slots and CD are both in the larger area to the right. I have no idea what the 2 slots on the left are for.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> I don't think those 2 slots on the left are for SD cards. my 2019 has them as well, but the SD card slots and CD are both in the larger area to the right. I have no idea what the 2 slots on the left are for.


SD Card storage for SD Cards you can't use.


----------



## Inpd (Nov 30, 2020)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


That's the 2021 model support playing flac files?

One of my favorite features in 20 model ish Theability to play flac files it really makes a difference


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

robkatz said:


> My Tiguan SE R Line doesn't have GPS Navigation. Android Auto gives me wireless Bluetooth access to Google Maps and Waze. The stock head unit get's updates over the air via the cellular network the car has built into it.



I have a 2021 R line and the Android Auto requires a USB cable to work. My phone links via Bluetooth for phone access but the maps app requires a cable.

Update: Now Android Auto will link wirelessly after a software update in April.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Copy your files onto a thumb drive and plug it into the USB C port, then go to Media and all of your MP3 files are available.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

robkatz said:


> It is an annoyance for sure! It's always staring me in the face too because they removed the SD card option but they left the slots in the glovebox without any electronics behind them.
> View attachment 71139
> View attachment 71139


This is MIB3. New unit has internal memory with map and wireless Carplay. You can update maps by USB-C slot.


----------



## temo (Mar 27, 2010)

GregRob said:


> I have a 2021 R line and the Android Auto requires a USB cable to work. My phone links via Bluetooth for phone access but the maps app requires a cable.


Couple a weeks ago I bought a '21 Tiguan R line and when I connect my cell to use Android Auto keeps disconnecting after 15 minute drive; after it disconnects the first time it will do it again after 10 seconds and it just keeps disconnecting after that. If I remove the data from my app I can connect again for 15 minutes just to disconnect again. Do you have the same problem at all?

I can't find any info related to how to solve this problem and the old posts are from 2018.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There was a report of some Android phones disconnecting from AA when their battery reaches 100%. Not sure if you might be running into that. In this situation, it isn't a VW head-unit issue, but rather Android/AA.

I had the disconnect issues a few months back as well, but not quite as frequent as you. I isolated it to the new USB-C cable (a short one from IKEA). Went back to my old one, no more disconnects.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

jonese said:


> There was a report of some Android phones disconnecting from AA when their battery reaches 100%. Not sure if you might be running into that. In this situation, it isn't a VW head-unit issue, but rather Android/AA.
> 
> I had the disconnect issues a few months back as well, but not quite as frequent as you. I isolated it to the new USB-C cable (a short one from IKEA). Went back to my old one, no more disconnects.


USB C cables are finicky. There seems to be some conflict in the standards, not charging or not transferring data in certain applications. I was in Costa Rica a few years ago my wife lost her phone cable and I had to try 3 different cables before I could find one that would charge her phone.


----------



## temo (Mar 27, 2010)

jonese said:


> There was a report of some Android phones disconnecting from AA when their battery reaches 100%. Not sure if you might be running into that. In this situation, it isn't a VW head-unit issue, but rather Android/AA.
> 
> I had the disconnect issues a few months back as well, but not quite as frequent as you. I isolated it to the new USB-C cable (a short one from IKEA). Went back to my old one, no more disconnects.


Any chance that the cable that worked have a part number or brand?


----------



## temo (Mar 27, 2010)

GregRob said:


> USB C cables are finicky. There seems to be some conflict in the standards, not charging or not transferring data in certain applications. I was in Costa Rica a few years ago my wife lost her phone cable and I had to try 3 different cables before I could find one that would charge her phone.


Any chance that the cable that worked have a part number or brand?


----------



## Gunner222 (Apr 14, 2021)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Just copy your music files to a USB-2 or USB-3, then buy a USB-3 to USB-C adaptor and plug it into the USB-C(lightning) port. Works for me.


----------



## dbean (Oct 19, 2016)

Gunner222 said:


> Just copy your music files to a USB-2 or USB-3, then buy a USB-3 to USB-C adaptor and plug it into the USB-C(lightning) port. Works for me.


Do you still get a folder list this way? I have all the music on my SD arranged in folders and it’s easy to navigate to specific artists or genres.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

dbean said:


> Do you still get a folder list this way? I have all the music on my SD arranged in folders and it’s easy to navigate to specific artists or genres.


I get all of the folders but it only lists tracks as "Track 1, Track 2" and so on if it was an album I burned myself, even if I went in and renamed each file by the song name. If It's an album I bought from online such as Amazon, I get the track names and the cover graphics.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

GregRob said:


> I get all of the folders but it only lists tracks as "Track 1, Track 2" and so on if it was an album I burned myself, even if I went in and renamed each file by the song name. If It's an album I bought from online such as Amazon, I get the track names and the cover graphics.


You should be able to fix this easily enough. Those files may be missing the ID3 tags, which offer up the track/artist/album details. If you're already taken the time to rename the files themselves, there are programs that will take the filename, and auto-populate the tags for you. MediaMonkey may be an option.


----------



## SueS (Aug 30, 2021)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Figured it out. Saved all music to a MINI-SD card. Then used a mini-sd card reader that has a USB-C to fit into one of the C usb slots near the phone charging shelf. What I can't get it to do? Shuffle! SLS


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

SueS said:


> Figured it out. Saved all music to a MINI-SD card. Then used a mini-sd card reader that has a USB-C to fit into one of the C usb slots near the phone charging shelf. What I can't get it to do? Shuffle! SLS


that sucks! that's what I do all the time, I hope that isn't a new thing in the new stereos, I will probably be getting a Tiguan, Taos or maybe a Cross sport in a bit.


----------



## Gmitch (Apr 5, 2021)

jonese said:


> There was a report of some Android phones disconnecting from AA when their battery reaches 100%. Not sure if you might be running into that. In this situation, it isn't a VW head-unit issue, but rather Android/AA.
> 
> I had the disconnect issues a few months back as well, but not quite as frequent as you. I isolated it to the new USB-C cable (a short one from IKEA). Went back to my old one, no more disconnects.


----------



## King E (Sep 1, 2021)

geraldy said:


> Hey guys. I hope I can get some ideas on something that has to deal with the 2021 Tiguan (R-Line Black). Apparently, they removed the SD slots that were present in the previous year. I have a vast music library on a 256 GB card and I'm stuck listening to silence (radio sucks). Anyway, I wanted to know what options I might have to play my collection in my car. Any suggestions are well appreciated. Thanks in advance.


got a 2021 SEL about a month ago, and I'm also in the same dilemma. I wonder if we can take the 2020 Tiguan stereo with the SD CARD Reader and just slap it into the 2021 models. only thing is that im not sure if the wiring harness is behind the globe box. I haven't removed mine to check and wondering if anyone here know if the harness is back there or not. also wondering if its a plug and play type thing or if it will require coding.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

King E said:


> got a 2021 SEL about a month ago, and I'm also in the same dilemma. I wonder if we can take the 2020 Tiguan stereo with the SD CARD Reader and just slap it into the 2021 models. only thing is that im not sure if the wiring harness is behind the globe box. I haven't removed mine to check and wondering if anyone here know if the harness is back there or not. also wondering if its a plug and play type thing or if it will require coding.


Yeah, I dont think it will work even if wiring is the same. It will throw component protection for sure and you will have to take it to the dealer to have it removed. Also, good luck finding a dealer willing to do that even if you pay. Just use other recommendation as suggested above, usb reader etc


----------



## Wiibloke (6 mo ago)

robkatz said:


> It is an annoyance for sure! It's always staring me in the face too because they removed the SD card option but they left the slots in the glovebox without any electronics behind them.
> View attachment 71139
> View attachment 71139


The slots you are showing are for coins.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wiibloke said:


> The slots you are showing are for coins.


No, the slots are for storing SD cards, not coins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

